# Some new compositions for voice+lute



## Simen Kjaersdalen (Apr 29, 2009)

I have earlier mostly written for lute/mandolin solo, but I've now tried to write some songs. They are inspired by Norwegian folk-music. You can find some recordings made by the singer Vilde Wiger at the page below:

www.myspace.com/kjaersdalen


----------

